# cirencester motorhome friendly parking?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

as the topic says looking for somewhere to park the camper for a few hours tommorrow morning for a look around the town centre.

would prefer large spot 7mtrs + and safe and dont mind a little walk.

how far is the truck parking from town?

cheers all


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

2 nice places here :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not walk into town.

Turn left out of the site entrance, over the cattle grid then bear right across the field in front of the tennis courts. There's a well-worn path so no problem.

Climb over the gate and turn left onto the main Estate drive, and you will see the town in front of you.

It isn't far and is a lovely walk.

Slightly naughty to go over the gate by the tennis courts, but everybody does. Not supposed to really, but the "ban" is to prevent the college students being a bloody nuisance . . . which they were! (Don't embarrass the wardens by asking them if it's OK to go that way - they will have to say "No.")

The public are allowed in the estate grounds from (I think) 8.00am to 5.00pm.

If you are bothered about the gate, turn right out of the entrance and up the lane you used to reach the site. Then walk down by the side of the very noisy main road and that brings you into town just the same. It's probably no further, but not as pleasant.

Hope this helps.

Go to "Keith's" for a delicious snack lunch. 

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers loco and Zebedee,

loco what with the rain forcast and us being 3600+kg hard standing is a must , may try the tuck stop though!

Zebedee, we aren`t booked into the cc site till after lunch so will either walk from the truck stop or do a drive around the outskirts as the centre is tight and market day too :roll: .

stopped at the cc before and yes the short cut is fine and we have the boots with us too  .

also spotted a nice turning in the road north of Cricklade.


----------

